# G60 to Eaton M90 retro fit kit?



## oVerB00stED (Jan 30, 2008)

I know I seen on here somewhere someone was designing a kit to mount a Eaton M90 to a G60 motor. Thinking of going the same route and I could use some input.
Thanks,
-Frank


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: G60 to Eaton M90 retro fit kit? (oVerB00stED)*

The M90s are not efficient enough at high boost (which is needed with a small displacement 8v motor with head that doesn't flow well) to merit the effort. I wouldn't expend the $$$. Low boost is another story, but low boost = low hp unless you spend a boatload to get the head to flow...


----------



## oVerB00stED (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: G60 to Eaton M90 retro fit kit? (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_The M90s are not efficient enough at high boost (which is needed with a small displacement 8v motor with head that doesn't flow well) to merit the effort. I wouldn't expend the $$$. Low boost is another story, but low boost = low hp unless you spend a boatload to get the head to flow... 


Well I am growing tired of rebuilding my G-lader every year. (I run a 65mm pulley at 18psi) I am looking for a more reliable power source without going turbo. I am in the process of building a 16vT for my other corrado, so I wanted to stay supercharged with this one. Any insite as to other power options is more than welcome. I was thinking M90 for cost reasons. Like most I am building on a buget.
Thank again,
-Frank


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: G60 to Eaton M90 retro fit kit? (oVerB00stED)*

What about a charger from a mazda....I heard they use a derivative of the lysholm. 
Im not 1005 on this but maybe someone knows more.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: G60 to Eaton M90 retro fit kit? (oVerB00stED)*

my friend up in sharcon, CT did this... but he had to ahve all custom bracketts welded.. and a machine shop made him a custom pulley.. and all the inlet and outlet was cutom tig welded.. it was very involved and expensive... but holy ****.. that car moved.. it was on a g60 carrado


----------



## michaelss (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sellinf a kit


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

For all you M90 guys...
You might find this article interesting. It is a honda-tech article of someone that is trying to squeeze 500 whp out of a b18 m90. 
That said he is not exactly close to the goal. Pretty impressive never the less.
http://honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=1997913


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Flyweight)*

go in the G60 forum... 33 pages worth of info.
Contact Swingwing--- (has some numbers after his name, can't 'member what they are)..
he's doing a very nice setup that is supposed to be "drop in" replacement G60-M90...
for the naysayers... M90 = $150 custom brackets/piping/IC.. assuming you can weld... $300 SNS chip to deal with altered boost: $150
1 G60 rebuild $800... every 2-3 years... 
never even remotely thinking about rebuilding the M90 FRIGGIN PRICELESS
oh... and here you go for the thread... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=34
and my personal bit of joy








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPJnWGNj_5E
-Nate


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

How much power are people making with an M90?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Flyweight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyweight* »_How much power are people making with an M90?

*edit* pete tong is right... you're not going to get huge numbers out of the eaton charger(s)... they are inefficient as all get-out. the only advantage they have is that they're cheap, easy to rebuild (if ever necessary), and reliable as heck.
on the 8V PG engine, with sns stg4, and 260/268 cam, running 15ish psi and a smallish IC, i put down 155hp 160tq @ the wheels.
no idea what i have now w/the 16V... haven't got it dialed in, or anywhere near a dyno.
-Nate


_Modified by g60_c at 5:14 PM 3-9-2009_


----------

